
OCaml vs. Java in teaching - theaeolist
http://danghica.blogspot.com/2017/01/comparing-apples-with-oranges-ocaml-vs.html
======
jpj688
I think the languages are so different to each other in some ways that it is
hard to compare the teaching methods. Some techniques in java would not work
well for ocaml and vice versa. A lot of the problems with Ocaml was just how
to type things out. There are no proper IDEs as far as I'm aware that support
Ocaml, so a lot of the time my friends and I spent hours trying to work out
how we should structure a function. I know that what would have made our lives
a lot easier would have been 1 to 1 sessions with some helpers - a bit like in
the java workshops - who would show us how to structure things. I know there
were workshops for ocaml but they tended to go over a topic, and not deal with
things in real time as we tried to code, which may have helped some people but
not those who I have talked to. Java had a lot of it's own problems, and I
loved using hackerrank for tasks which provided consistent marking.

